# Wholesale/Distributors of Aeropress, Hario, and others.



## triathlonboy (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

Does anyone have any trusted info on where I can source aeropress, hario, and other home coffee equipment at trade levels?

Thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Could try contacting the manufacturer to ask who their approved distributors are.


----------



## triathlonboy (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Mike - yes, pushed a note out to them as a starter and think I have TKC for the Aeropress. Thought there might be a central list floating around. If not, I might pull one together once I have the details to hand.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

That would be very useful. Coffeehit don't seem to offer wholesale prices as far as I can tell from their website. If they did that's where I'd go.


----------



## acousticcoffee (Aug 9, 2008)

as far as I know Coffeehit/Brewed by hand are the distributor for Hario, TKC for aeropress and we (hasbean) distribute Kalita and Chemex - w/s prices available dependant on volume - hope helps


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

acousticcoffee said:


> as far as I know Coffeehit/Brewed by hand are the distributor for Hario, TKC for aeropress and we (hasbean) distribute Kalita and Chemex - w/s prices available dependant on volume - hope helps


Don't suppose you have the Porlex distributor on the list too?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Contact CoffeeHit, HasBean, TKC, CreamSupplies directly for Wholesale pricing. Most people don't display those prices on their website but can supply lists


----------

